# Question for the FFA's



## icenine (Feb 5, 2009)

So I'm new here and this is my first real post aside from my introduction post and I have a question for all the FFA's out there. I'm a BHM and I used to date a girl who liked to get frisky in the morning before I showered because she liked my smell. When I inquired further she told me that's one of the things she likes about big guys, their natural odor. She said it was different than the smell of thinner guys she had been with. Now I don't want to perpetuate any stereo types about big people smelling bad. But I know that if I skip my morning shower and take it later in the afternoon or evening I can smell downright mammalian by the time I do shower. So my question is this: Do any other FFA's find big guys smell to be different than thinner guys and if so is that part of what attracts you to BHM's? 


I know I'm just diving in head first to the forums with this question, not even testing the water first, but I've been wondering this for a long time. And I don't find the prospect of going around sniffing dudes very appealing to find out for myself.


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 5, 2009)

Big guys tend to smell more masculine.


----------



## Esther (Feb 5, 2009)

I really haven't noticed a difference, to be honest.


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 5, 2009)

Be content that your natural smell is considered sexy. I dont care what a dude looks like, fat, thin, whatever, smelling foul is a huge turnoff and often times a deal breaker.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 5, 2009)

As a male sniffer, i find that extremely high amounts pheromone are what get me everytime, and it sounds like your lover is totally toasted...lol...thats hot.:eat2: For us chicken's that is the first sign of danger...lol and it means to take flight or risk being grounded indefinitely.


Use your power wisely...lol


----------



## Hole (Feb 5, 2009)

I do enjoy the natural scent..I've only been that close to a BHM so I can't compare it to a skinny man.


----------



## Melian (Feb 5, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I recall reading that pheromone composition (and obviously, metabolic waste in sweat) is partially dependent on diet (partially determined by genetics). So in that sense, if you are comparing men who are fat or thin due to similar dietary differences, you might see (er...smell) a similarity within groups - whether or not one group is preferable is another matter.

That being said, I haven't noticed a difference, other than the fact that my chubby fiance smells better than anyone


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 5, 2009)

interesting...now i am looking into metabolic waste in sweat..diet with certain body types...more info please..lol


----------



## Melian (Feb 5, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> interesting...now i am looking into metabolic waste in sweat..diet with certain body types...more info please..lol



Haha. Not my field...ask an endocrinologist! When I pen an epigenetic theory of fat attraction, I'll be sure to let you know, though.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't say as I've paid much attention to this. Besides, every person has their own unique scent.


----------



## icenine (Feb 5, 2009)

Melian said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I recall reading that pheromone composition (and obviously, metabolic waste in sweat) is partially dependent on diet (partially determined by genetics). So in that sense, if you are comparing men who are fat or thin due to similar dietary differences, you might see (er...smell) a similarity within groups - whether or not one group is preferable is another matter.
> 
> That being said, I haven't noticed a difference, other than the fact that my chubby fiance smells better than anyone




You know now that I think about it I was a bartending when she and I were dating, and I was one hell of a lush when I was tending bar, so was she, maybe it was the smell of the alcohol I was sweating out that was getting her going.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2009)

icenine said:


> You know now that I think about it I was a bartending when she and I were dating, and I was one hell of a lush when I was tending bar, so was she, maybe it was the smell of the alcohol I was sweating out that was getting her going.




Haha, I'm a Bartender. While I doubt that the gin that my co-worker delights on spilling on me (F-You, Chris. I...hate...Gin...) does anything for the ladies, they do seem to love Baron Jaeger. I mean, who doesn't love a guy who smells like honey???


-Uriel


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 5, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> I can't say as I've paid much attention to this. Besides, every person has their own unique scent.



This would be me. 

Now saying that, I dated one guy and for whatever reason he always had a metallic smell to him. I couldn't ever get past it. It bugged the heck out of me.

Now my guy right now...that was one thing about him I missed like crazy when we weren't together his smell. And every night, and day, and sometimes I think he might think I'm crazy because I go up and just bury my face in his neck, chest...but not arm pit (dunno why but felt the need to say that) and just inhale deeply. No matter how stressed/upset I am I feel better smelling him. 

Also this past December while I was taking care of my grandmother for the 4 days as she was dying, I would go home for a quick shower/break and i would steal one of his shirts, but always a shirt that he had worn the day before and I'd wear it, so I could have at least a faint smell of him on me.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Feb 5, 2009)

Wellll....from a teenager's perspective....most thin guys i know or have dated reek of axe or tag body spray....like you can smell them from a mile away...all the big men I know for the most part smell very masculine or will have a slight hint of sweet cologne on them....both drive me crazy. Then again alot of it might have to do with pheromones....and if us ffa's associate smell to a mans size....we'll most likely prefer it


----------



## Esther (Feb 5, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Wellll....from a teenager's perspective....most thin guys i know or have dated reek of axe or tag body spray....like you can smell them from a mile away...all the big men I know for the most part smell very masculine or will have a slight hint of sweet cologne on them....both drive me crazy. Then again alot of it might have to do with pheromones....and if us ffa's associate smell to a mans size....we'll most likely prefer it



You know, this is really true. I never really thought about that. I associate certain smells with my man-friend, and it's not the smell itself that gets me going, just the fact that it reminds me of him.


----------



## Canonista (Feb 5, 2009)

Nobody has ever told me directly that they either love or hate my scent.

I guess I'll have to find a nice lady to wake up with and ask her opinion.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 5, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Nobody has ever told me directly that they either love or hate my scent.
> 
> I guess I'll have to find a nice lady to wake up with and ask her opinion.



I used to sniff you too.  don't deny it! And you always smelled good.  I thought I had told you that before though.


----------



## Canonista (Feb 5, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I used to sniff you too.  don't deny it! And you always smelled good.  I thought I had told you that before though.



Well it's been a while, and the head injury kinda makes me forget day-to-day details. :doh:


----------



## Molly (Feb 5, 2009)

Now thats interesting. I have, actually noticed this. Now I understand that everyone has there own 'brand' as it were, but I have noticed that big boys have something of a stronger scent than little 'uns. I think this may be because, well, being bigger, there's a lot more sweating goin' on and a lot more places for that natural aroma to linger. 
Frankly, I'm a girl that likes a man to smell like a man, non of that cologne stuff for me, thank you (it hurts my nose!) but a regular shower should suffice. I have noticed that my boyfriends, all being of the big variety, have generally smelled stronger than skinny boys. Or... maybe that being nuzzled into someone is just waaay more intimate than I'd ever get with my tiny male friends.
Another thing I've noticed, is that if I dig someone, I like the way they smell... however when there ain't a lot of love goin' on anymore, I find their natural scent to be a turn-off. I can definitely relate to the idea that a man's "sexy-smell" can be a turn on, but also a turn off if he just NEEDS to shower.


----------

